# تركيب الأنتنا فى أبراج الإتصالاتAntenna Installation



## محمد قاسم الاغا (28 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أهدانى أحد أصدقائى 5 ملفات فيديو عن موضوع تركيب الأنتنا فى أبراج الإتصالات

و هاهى الملفات بين أيديكم 

الأجزاء منفصلة ويمكن تنزيل احد الأجزاء منفردا
http://rapidshare.com/files/27994818...y-eng.com_.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/27995492...y-eng.com_.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/27983605...y-eng.com_.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/27984463...y-eng.com_.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/27986496...y-eng.com_.rar 
لاتنسونا بالدعاء الموضوع منقول لتعم الفائدة


----------



## hunterxhunter (19 يوليو 2011)

مشكوووووووووور أخي محمد موضوع راااااااائع..جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد محمود مصلح (29 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله ألف خير أخي


----------



## عماد الكبير (29 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## أسد القدس (31 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله كل الخير 

يا ريت اذا في مثل هذا الملفات خاصة ب اريكسون 

وشكرا


----------



## eng-sawsan (7 أغسطس 2011)

تسلم وجزاك الله كل خير​


----------

